# is coughing normal in toys?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

At his age I would more suspect an allergy or kennel cough. If it continues or gets worse you will want to get him checked.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's called reverse sneezing......Molly does it too! If it's just occassionally and there is no mucus or foamy white stuff, that is what I'd guess it is, and yes it's common in little dogs!
(Just be sure it's not kennel cough and needs antibiotics)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks guys - I just worry because he kinda honks sometimes but the vet couldnt see anything on the 21st - he is now trying to chew my computer (on my lap lol)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If it is more of a honking, I agree with Molly, probably reverse sneezing. If you look on Youtube and search "reverse sneeze" you can see videos and compare it to what Patches is doing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It's called reverse sneezing......Molly does it too! If it's just occassionally and there is no mucus or foamy white stuff, that is what I'd guess it is, and yes it's common in little dogs!
> (Just be sure it's not kennel cough and needs antibiotics)



But usually if it is a weak trachea the Vet can easily elicit it by pressing in the right spot on their throat, and she said that her vet couldn't. Unless her vet is unusually inept at doing that, I would suspect kennel cough,
But unless it is very severe, I think that kennel cough will go away much like a human cold, so as long as it doesn't get worse, I would wait a week before making another vet visit...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> If it is more of a honking, I agree with Molly, probably reverse sneezing. If you look on Youtube and search "reverse sneeze" you can see videos and compare it to what Patches is doing.



When Taylee got kennel cough (soon after the vaccine), it was very honky at times. I knew it was different though because of how persistent it was, even while she was trying to sleep.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle will occasionally reverse sneeze. First time it happened I brought him to the vet. That was embarrassing! I don't think it sounds like a cough though. It sounds like Felix Unger with allergies. A honk discribes it well. I have never heard Swizzle cough. I bet there is a lot of pollen in the air now.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Coughing from kennel cough is very deep and strenuous and they sound like they are going to hack up a lung. It is often accompanied by coughing up nasty mucus. I would take him to the bet if the cough gets worse or if he hacks up stuff.

They usually give an antibiotic and a cough supressant (robitussin) to help. 

Best of luck.

VQ


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Viking Queen said:


> Coughing from kennel cough is very deep and strenuous and they sound like they are going to hack up a lung. It is often accompanied by coughing up nasty mucus. I would take him to the bet if the cough gets worse or if he hacks up stuff.
> 
> They usually give an antibiotic and a cough supressant (robitussin) to help.
> 
> ...


I dont think it is kennel cough - its sounds like my daughter Susies toy - she has always done it - I dont k now - I will keep watch on it. thanks everyone!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it coughing as is "air coming out" or reverse sneezing as in "air being sucked in". Pay close attention and you can tell if air is being sucked in or coughed outward.

My 5 pound chihuahua and my 9 pound chihuahua reversed sneezed frequently. Polly (spoo) has only done it once or twice her whole life. I found that gently massaging their throat (very little pressure) helped to end the bout of reverse sneezing. They would usually reverse sneeze when they were excited or startled. I guess they try to get more air in their small tracheas during those times.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It is common in toy breeds to have a weak trachea due to soft cartilaginous rings that collapse sometimes when breathing. With a hard honking sound, I'd suspect this: Tracheal Collapse in Small Breed Dogs My little girl Chihuahua lived most of her life with this. It was only an occasional issue when she got very excited in her play. That was her trigger. She'd get right over it and be fine. 

It is different from reverse sneezing, which is brought on by an irritation in the back of the throat. 

I don't know if your dog has the trachea problem or reverse sneezing. Only a vet can diagnose for sure. It might be an allergy or who knows what. Check with your vet if it seems to persist. Good luck!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Pamela said:


> thanks guys - I just worry because he kinda honks sometimes but the vet couldnt see anything on the 21st - he is now trying to chew my computer (on my lap lol)


When you said "he kinda honks sometimes" it sounds like a small or collapsed trachea. My boy Cesar has a collapsed or narrow trachea and he will cough or honk sometimes. I only let him go out to potty and then right back in on humid hot days as it is hard for him to breathe. He is also over weight and I am trying to get some of the weight off which will help his breathing. Most of the time he is running and begging to go out just like the others with no coughing or honking. 

A lot of small dogs have this. Sometimes the treachea has been damaged by pulling or jerking on a collar. Sometimes it is just the way they were born. The little Pom, Reba (4lbs) I fostered had a narrow trachea and I had her x-rayed to make sure she didn't need surgery to repair it. She would cough from time to time.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

BeckyM said:


> Is it coughing as is "air coming out" or reverse sneezing as in "air being sucked in". Pay close attention and you can tell if air is being sucked in or coughed outward.
> 
> My 5 pound chihuahua and my 9 pound chihuahua reversed sneezed frequently. Polly (spoo) has only done it once or twice her whole life. I found that gently massaging their throat (very little pressure) helped to end the bout of reverse sneezing. They would usually reverse sneeze when they were excited or startled. I guess they try to get more air in their small tracheas during those times.


no its not the reversed sneezing - our little C assie had that - its def coughing


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Pamela said:


> no its not the reversed sneezing - our little C assie had that - its def coughing



If it is still going on just the same then it is probably tracheal.
And if so, it is not a major worry, it usually stays the same throughout their lives. Just don't use harnesses, and make sure that he does not get chubby.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Does anything in particular seem to trigger it? Like exercise first or excitable play? I ask because if it's just coughing like a regular cough and it seems to be random and a lot, I'd have the vet check him out because it might be a virus or bacterial thing. In my experience, both reverse sneezing and the collapsing trachea are very intermittent and not something that goes on and on throughout the day. It may not even happen at all every day. To be on the safe side, I wouldn't take medical advice over the Internet. No one here is a vet as far as I know. We can only guess. If it's a bacterial or even viral infection, you don't want a secondary infection, like pneumonia to happen along. So, if it were me, I'd make sure it isn't happening a lot and also, make sure your dog seems to feel his 'ole cheerful, energetic self. Or else, I'd be running to the vet if it's persistent and often.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Does anything in particular seem to trigger it? Like exercise first or excitable play? I ask because if it's just coughing like a regular cough and it seems to be random and a lot, I'd have the vet check him out because it might be a virus or bacterial thing. In my experience, both reverse sneezing and the collapsing trachea are very intermittent and not something that goes on and on throughout the day. It may not even happen at all every day. To be on the safe side, I wouldn't take medical advice over the Internet. No one here is a vet as far as I know. We can only guess. If it's a bacterial or even viral infection, you don't want a secondary infection, like pneumonia to happen along. So, if it were me, I'd make sure it isn't happening a lot and also, make sure your dog seems to feel his 'ole cheerful, energetic self. Or else, I'd be running to the vet if it's persistent and often.


the vet tried to get him to cough and he didnt cough - I dont think he is concerned


----------

